# Value of Dura Ace 7400 from 7-Eleven Merckx?



## pablo pinchasso (Jul 14, 2007)

Thinking of selling my Dura Ace components from my Slurpie Merckx. Just imported it from Europe this last Jan. I converted it to 9 Speed Dura ace and have all the left over components from the build by a Swiss collector All are NOS or almost new. I used the headset, seatpost and Bottom Bracket. other than that the components are as shown on the following site Speedbicycles
what are these components worth? anyone interested send me a PM before I go and advertise them for peanuts. Wheels are beautiful but I do not like Sewups. 
The Rolls seat and the handlebars and stem are also avalible......didn't use them.
Need help to determine the value of the components. any help??

Chuck


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

That 7speed 7-11 is awesome , but 9 speed is Octalink and 7400 was square taper so there is no way you could keep the BB without keeping the cranks too ?


----------



## pablo pinchasso (Jul 14, 2007)

*Dura Ace Components are 8 speed. for the 7-11 Merckx*

I used an extra Dura Ace crankset I had I retained the square BB and used the 180mm crankset I had, the set that came with the bike were 175 and too short for me.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

not many people do like sewup tyres these days , someone may buy the wheels just for the hubs . Is it a cassette or cluster ? That may allow you to post easier/cheaper to potential overseas customers.

edit just saw its 8 speed so it must be uniglide or hyperglide cassette.(are you sure its 8 as I only count 7 cogs?)

edit #2 looked closer at those original photos and if it 8 speeds its uniglide . which means hard to get cogs and not compatible with modern 10spd and therefore sought by collectors only.

edit #3 that rear derailleur with the "exposed bolt" was sold with the 6 and 7 speed groups, the aero seatpost the same (it went to the fluted round ones after)


----------



## pablo pinchasso (Jul 14, 2007)

*Dura Ace update info*

thanks for the info. I did not ride it with the 8 speed cluster or derailleur on the bike. I knew I wanted it to be 9 speed like my other Merckx. The components are all in great shape and very little if any wear showing on anything. I hated to change but had the 9 speed DA and took them off and packaged them for storage. 
yes it is the older 8 speed cassette uniglide. the photo on Speedcycle is hard to see all 8 cogs.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

here are some NOS uniglide 8 parts now selling on eBay eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d


----------



## pablo pinchasso (Jul 14, 2007)

*Dura Ace Components photos*

I have posted some photos of the Dura Ace Components on Flicker at :
Dura Ace 7400 Group for sale - a set on Flickr

I am going to be disposing of all in the next few months as I have a new Mercxk on the way

Chuck


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

I'm sure you are aware that the 7400 der work fine with 9 sp cassettes, cranks right?


----------



## pablo pinchasso (Jul 14, 2007)

I am starting to list the 7400 on e-bay the wheels are first to go see: Dura Ace Hubs with Fir Qusar Rims 8 speed.w Continental sewup tires | eBay


----------

